# ATO: Getting the right advice on GST and tax



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Getting the right advice on GST and tax*









*29 June 2018*

96% of Australian small businesses rely on a tax or BAS agent to help manage their tax and super affairs. We work together with the tax profession to assist those small businesses.

*Benefits of using a registered agent*

Using a registered agent provides you with:


consumer protection through professional indemnity insurance
extended tax and BAS lodgment due dates
experienced and qualified agents, who comply with a professional code of conduct.
*Did you know?*


Only registered agents can charge a fee for providing tax or BAS services.
Tax or BAS agents need to be registered with the Tax Practitioners Board (TPB).
If you use a bookkeeper to prepare your BAS, they must be registered with the TPB unless they are your employee or work for a registered agent.
To check if an agent is registered, just enter their details in the TPB register or look for the registered practitioner symbol.

*Next step:*


Check if your agent is registered: Search the TPB registerExternal Link
*Find out about:*


Finding and using a tax practitioner
(https://www.ato.gov.au/newsroom/sma...e-right-advice-on-gst-and-tax/?sbnews20180711)


----------

